# Satellite Broadband questions



## hjrdee (22 Jul 2008)

I'm currently building a house in rural sligo and the only broadband option open to me is satellite.

I'm trying to find realistic reviews of how reliable satellite broadband is.  Has anybody here used it and how good is it.  I was looking at the skydsl website which offers a max download speed of 24mbts and upload as dial-up, a so called one way broadband system.  How good is this?  

I understand I'm not likely to get 24mb download speeds, but could I at least expect to get 2-4MB?  Does only having a dial-up connection for upload cause a problem.  I don't upload anything worth talking about anyway, its the download that concerns me.  

How much does the weather affect it?  Given the irish climate, am I likely to suffer? Also what about the delay people talk about when using satellite broadband?

Any other information people have would be most useful as I have lived in a broadband enabled area for the last 6 years and the thoughts of not having broadband sends a shudder!!

Many thanks


----------



## jhegarty (22 Jul 2008)

Can't comment on satellite , but have you looked into mobile/3g boardband ?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

The _boards.ie_ broadband forum is good for seeing how others are getting on with various services.


----------



## Draoighonta (22 Jul 2008)

If you have any choice at all don't go with Satellite,it is expensive and latency is extremely high.

It is useless for the likes of skype or gaming.

Are there any local wireless providers there?


----------



## Hoagy (22 Jul 2008)

Avoid Skydsl and other so-called one way satellite broadband providers like the plaque. It's not satellite broadband, it's a download accelerator.

If you must go the satellite option, you're better off getting a proper two way service. 
There's a crowd in Clane called National Broadband who are offering the Astra service. It's a good bit cheaper than the traditional two way operators and they bundle it with a telephone service as well. 
I've no personal experience of them myself but if my Eircom line continues deteriorating I may end up trying them.


----------

